# Made myself a Sig



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

I made myself a new banner...I hope the file size isn't too big.

what do ya think?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Nice!  Check the file size here :wink: :
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7783


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> Nice!  Check the file size here :wink: :
> http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7783


Thanks!!!

I think it's okie, it's 450x120.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Yes but the kb limit is 100,000 I think -- and yours is 114805 or something. But I think since it is only a BIT over the limit, it should be fine. I wonder why the file ended up so big...it's not animated or anything...hmmm...


----------



## Danielle (Oct 19, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> I wonder why the file ended up so big...it's not animated or anything...hmmm...


I think the sig is animated? (look good to the background)

Dani


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

nice signature  It looks beautiful


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> Yes but the kb limit is 100,000 I think -- and yours is 114805 or something. But I think since it is only a BIT over the limit, it should be fine. I wonder why the file ended up so big...it's not animated or anything...hmmm...



Oh...damnit

yeah it is animated. The background has a light flashing type thing going on.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Danielle said:


> ForJazz said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why the file ended up so big...it's not animated or anything...hmmm...
> ...



 yup it is lol


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

HEYHWA said:


> Nice signature :wink:
> 
> -HEYHWA



Thank you!!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

No problems :wink: 

-HEYHWA


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

reeeeka said:


> yeah it is animated. The background has a light flashing type thing going on.


Oh shoot -- I didn't even notice.  Well that would explain the file size. As I said, it's over the limit, but not by much so I think you will be able to keep it.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> reeeeka said:
> 
> 
> > yeah it is animated. The background has a light flashing type thing going on.
> ...


I didn't see that either!


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> reeeeka said:
> 
> 
> > yeah it is animated. The background has a light flashing type thing going on.
> ...


Lol  it's very slight you can bearly tell unless you stare at it. I hope it's alright, if it's not the person who runs this thing hopefully will let me know.


----------

